# New Here Gonna Work on Loft Soon



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well I am new hear and about to build my first Bird Loft. I have been away from them for around 15 years or so. When i was a kid my Ex-Step dad use to keep rolling pegions i have stayed in contact over the years and visited him and them still. Now i have finally purchased my own house so i can finally do what i have always wanted and build my own. I have seen the redrose design and am thinking of going along that lines with some modifications maybe not sure still putting it all together. Going to try to find some free materials not in big rush something going to take my time to build. My ex step dad has already told me once its done he will give me some baby birds get me started. So just wanted to say Hi and this is a great site.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

brown7683 said:


> Well I am new hear and about to build my first Bird Loft. I have been away from them for around 15 years or so. When i was a kid my Ex-Step dad use to keep rolling pegions i have stayed in contact over the years and visited him and them still. Now i have finally purchased my own house so i can finally do what i have always wanted and build my own. I have seen the redrose design and am thinking of going along that lines with some modifications maybe not sure still putting it all together. Going to try to find some free materials not in big rush something going to take my time to build. My ex step dad has already told me once its done he will give me some baby birds get me started. So just wanted to say Hi and this is a great site.


Welcome. Everyone likes pictures so be sure to post some as you progress. I like to think that raising and training pigeons are like a good BBQ. It's best when done slow.

Take care.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Good Luck I Just Started On Mine Follow My Thread Nomads Loft


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks yes slow is always better rush things ya make mistakes. I will look into following you on your build Norman Lofts good luck.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Welsome to PT.. Look forward to hearing about your progress and seeing some pictures.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok i still in early stages of planning my loft but here is what i am looking at doing so far. I thinking of 5x8x8. So i can divide into 2 sections of 4x2.5 apiece. Then have a screened in area of 3x8x8 for birds during warm weather when they not flying outside. Please any input or feedback be greatly appreciated. Now all i gotta do is try to draw up some plans easier said then done.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I am totally new, and building my first loft at the moment, so I don't know much- but I remember reading on here that if it is too tall inside, it makes it hard to catch the birds. So, 8 ft might be a tad tall. 

Mine is the "Turbo Loft" build- started as the Scavenger Loft, but I got talked out of building it as a cheapy.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yeah Nay Nay I been following yours. I plan to slope roof from 8 to 7 1/2 or might go with 7 to 6 1/2 not sure yet but i do see what your saying. I plan to get some materials next week and get started on it.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

brown7683 said:


> Yeah Nay Nay I been following yours. I plan to slope roof from 8 to 7 1/2 or might go with 7 to 6 1/2 not sure yet but i do see what your saying. I plan to get some materials next week and get started on it.


I would also suggest sloping it from the 7 to 6 1/2 feet. Not only is it easier to catch the pigeons you will save on your studs too


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I would make the low end 2" taller than your head, and the high end no more than 18" taller than your head. 

OR

We put "drop" ceilings in our lofts (one is 8' roof line the other 24' roof line). We use 2x3 fencing or 1/2" netting at 6'. This makes it easy for us to catch the birds but ensures adequate slope to roof. There is another built thread where the dropped ceiling is made of wood. Much nicer to look at...


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks all i plan to start next weekend if weather is nice on the floor anyways. I will go with 7 to probably 6 1/2 slope make it little easier on me. I am excited to see it thru step dad has some youngens he is gonna give me plus a set of breeders so i got birds just waiting for me to build loft but i not rushing it wanna do it right.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

brown7683 said:


> Thanks all i plan to start next weekend if weather is nice on the floor anyways. I will go with 7 to probably 6 1/2 slope make it little easier on me. I am excited to see it thru step dad has some youngens he is gonna give me plus a set of breeders so i got birds just waiting for me to build loft but i not rushing it wanna do it right.


It's exciting, isn't it? and fun to watch the scrawled out on paper ideas become more refined over time, and then ultimately see it come to life in your backyard. Very rewarding. So cool that your step dad is helping with the bird side of things- nice to have that connection through the birds.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yes it is exciting i be glad to get it under way and see it come to form. My 11 year old daughter says she gonna help paint it and take care of birds we will see how that goes. Yeah he techincally isn't my step dad anymore him and my mom has been divorced for around 8 years but i stay in touch he was more of a father figure to me growing up then my own father. I am really glad he helping me get started on the bird side of things. There actually couple here in town that keep roller birds of the same strain so bird' shouldn't be problem when i get it built. Not a good carpetner so just gonna take my time and learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure that 2.5' will provide enough room. A 4x4 can get tight with just perches in it. Try to build in such a way that you can move walls if you find that things aren't quite right. The easiest way to do this is to build the interior walls as 2' partition sections that can be screwed together.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

brown7683 said:


> Yes it is exciting i be glad to get it under way and see it come to form. My 11 year old daughter says she gonna help paint it and take care of birds we will see how that goes. Yeah he techincally isn't my step dad anymore him and my mom has been divorced for around 8 years but i stay in touch he was more of a father figure to me growing up then my own father. I am really glad he helping me get started on the bird side of things. There actually couple here in town that keep roller birds of the same strain so bird' shouldn't be problem when i get it built. Not a good carpetner so just gonna take my time and learn from my mistakes.


Yeah- I read something in an earlier post of yours that led me to believe that your step dad and you had not been in touch for a while and what have you. Love is what makes family though. Ad obviously he passed on his love of pigeons to you. Your daughter is same age as my son. He is an awesome painter- He painted our chicken coop when he was 3- luckily I had found some tiny mechanics coveralls at a yard sale! It's kinda like when they decorate the Christmas tree, and you go back later and move a few ornaments cuz they stacked them all in one place. It's good for the kids to feel like they helped out, and to have an investment in the whole project. I know my son will not help clean- but he will help out in other ways. The cool part is that twenty years from now, our kids will remember when we got the pigeons, and will maybe decide to have their own.  Connecting up all the generations. Super cool. 
Ok- Perfect weather here today, 65 with a nice breeze, so, I am off to do more loft work.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yeah i get in touch with him every so often espically around fathers day. I have a 11 year old daughter and a 8 year old they both now saying they going to help paint and take care of them which i hope is true. I hope that one day they will love the birds and pass it on to there family one day and so on. Well may get some wood tomorrow to get a start on things hopefully. Thanks again for everyone's help been great and soon as i get started will post some pics.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't wait to watch your build.


----------

